

Use Google Docs to Manage your Digital Projects - urlwolf
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/use-google-docs-to-manage-your-digital-projects-from-freelance-to-large-agency

======
dualboot
I feel less and less comfortable relying on Google for something this
important.

Leaning more towards solutions that I can completely control and host/backup
myself.

------
Kekeli
Quite a comprehensive write-up.

------
danso
Yup, I do this. And have done it to manage reporting projects because it helps
the researchers realize that there are facets of information that we need to
collect for every row. And then creating a visualization or analysis takes
little more work than writing a script to loop over every row.

A popular plugin among the data-journalism crowd is tabletop.js...spreadsheet
data is uploaded to Google Docs, and data-stories use it to create interactive
graphics.

<https://github.com/jsoma/tabletop>

